# rockinmylawn's 3 Waypoint Test Results Feedback ?



## rockinmylawn (Mar 25, 2018)

Just got my 3 Waypoint VA tests back.

I have a TTTF lawn on the South, West & North sides of my house.
South is where we hang out most.
West is street facing.
North doesn't get a lot of sun.
Biggest problem every year is that the Lawn is late to green up (still yellow) vs.neighbors & their lawn service.
So even after doing the fall blitz the lawn is yellow. 
Ironically benefit of late green up was that the lawn stayed relatively green until mid January.

Anyhow-
Would appreciate some feedback on below please - be gentle please 

Seems I need some nutrients but dont know where or how to do that.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Can you describe your sampling method/depth? The P in one of the report is very different than the rest.


----------



## rockinmylawn (Mar 25, 2018)

g-man said:


> Can you describe your sampling method/depth? The P in one of the report is very different than the rest.


I dug & lifted about 4-5 inches of grass & took a slice of dirt at the bottom of that hole.
If you are referring to the West Yard's Phosperous - that is facing a neighborhood street with 2 big elm trees on the side of the road verge like this:









It has looked thinned out after the last 2 winters vs. the other 2 sides.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

rockinmylawn said:


> I dug & lifted about 4-5 inches of grass & took a slice of dirt at the bottom of that hole.


----------



## rockinmylawn (Mar 25, 2018)

TommyTester said:


> rockinmylawn said:
> 
> 
> > I dug & lifted about 4-5 inches of grass & took a slice of dirt at the bottom of that hole.


Yes that's sort of what I did.
I didn't take the actual slice but took a slice at the bottom of that original slice.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The low P reading might be because if the sampling method. Osuturfman shared this in the past. In the image it goes from 0-6, and your samples were 4-5in, so the P might be under reported.

See the photo below from Dr. Doug Soldat at the University of Wisconsin on how stratified P levels are as you go from 0-1" to 0-2" and 0-6".



By the way, it is a busy weekend, so I will try to get to it later. I don't see anything that could explain your yellow.


----------



## rockinmylawn (Mar 25, 2018)

g-man said:


> The low P reading might be because if the sampling method. Osuturfman shared this in the past. In the image it goes from 0-6, and your samples were 4-5in, so the P might be under reported.
> 
> See the photo below from Dr. Doug Soldat at the University of Wisconsin on how stratified P levels are as you go from 0-1" to 0-2" and 0-6".
> 
> ...


Ahh, I see thank g-man.

Would welcome any feedback on how to understand & compute the application of fert towards the deficiencies.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Check ridgerunner Soil thread (in the forum top post). They also gave you their recommendations. I would be careful with P, since their recommendations are trying to address it.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Outside the P conversation, you need pottasium. The rest looks ok. The CEC is low, so the lawn can't hold nutrients. Try to apply stuff at half rate but every two weeks.


----------



## rockinmylawn (Mar 25, 2018)

g-man said:


> Outside the P conversation, you need pottasium. The rest looks ok. The CEC is low, so the lawn can't hold nutrients. Try to apply stuff at half rate but every two weeks.


Thanks g-man; interesting that low CEC soils, such as my sandy soil, will need the fertilization adjusted to deliver less fertilizer per application, but performed more times per year. Sandy soils don't have as many negative charges to hold nutrients, so it will need to be approached a little differently.

Is there something I can change to make the soil hold nutrients better or am I doomed to have this lawn's DNA as is?

Which would mean more but treacherous work - fertilizing more often but risk disease pressures in transition zone.


----------

